# Homemade Work Bench



## J_Fed (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever made a work bench out of their rolling tool cabinet?


----------



## Ficachu (Aug 26, 2008)

So you could roll on the workbench?


----------



## Tommy_GG (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, because he is too lazy to walk to the other side of the garage to get that tool he needs, so he just rolls over to it on his rolling tool cabinet/work bench to get it and rolls right back over to his working station.


----------

